# Bribie DPI Beacon - Friday 27th



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I will be hitting the beacon on Friday morning at 0600hrs if anyone is interested in coming along. Should have final confirmation from the boss this afternoon about taking the day off to go fishing 

High tide just after 0700, low winds, and not much swell which should mean the current won't rip through too hard.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

xerubus said:


> Should have final confirmation from the boss this afternoon about taking the day off to go fishing


any boss that doesn't give a man time off to go fishing is a Bum (in my best Bob Hawke voice, aaaaaahh)
:lol: :lol:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

agreed! 

He owes me one for doing some weekend shifts.. so there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't take 'em all  , I'll be there in the arvo from about 2.00pm. Working until 1.00 unfortunately.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
i would love to go friday but work is first $$$$$$ but in for saturday & sunday.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm keen for Sunday. Saturday I'm heading S/E over the Caloundra bar with Lureme chasing snapper, and try not to get run down by an ocean liner....gee they're big up close! :shock:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

ok... so the boss has agreed to let me take the day off. good stuff! weather still looks like it will be good, so I am definitely heading out Friday morning.

As for the weekend, Saturday is no good for me, but Sunday morning may be possible.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
i will be there saturday & sunday i mite have to work saturday am but looking at going after work. but sunday i will be there 6am as normal.
hope there is some fish still there we have given that spot a floging over the last few month's (thank's lee   leave some for the rest of us  ).


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey man just cause you havnt caught any lol , you have fished it more than I have

Lee


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
I waiting for the big 1 thats mine


----------

